# Ambystoma opacum



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Apr 6, 2013)

Found my favorite native salamander already this season.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice! I got neotonics of these in a 50 gallon tank with some Ambystoma maculatum


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2013)

Very cool. I haven't found one this year yet.


----------

